# Cutest Canine - which photo do I submit?



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

One of our neighborhood magazines is having a Cutest Canine Cover Contest where the winner will be professionally photographed and grace the cover of the magazine. And since Steve is one of the cutest dogs in the neighborhood, I of course need to enter! Which photo should I submit - tongue or no tongue, that is the question?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I always love tongue. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Stevie should win, paws down


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Celeta, to be perfectly honest, I think that you should try a few more photos. Stevie is an absolute doll baby and as cute as they get. I think you could get a better photo to submit. Tongue always. I think that your avatar is much cuter than either of those photos...don't hate me, just try again. The tongue pictures is cute, but the composition can be improved. Either go for a face shot or get the whole body. Take fifty pictures and pick the best.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Celeta, to be perfectly honest, I think that you should try a few more photos. Stevie is an absolute doll baby and as cute as they get. I think you could get a better photo to submit. Tongue always. I think that your avatar is much cuter than either of those photos...don't hate me, just try again. The tongue pictures is cute, but the composition can be improved. Either go for a face shot or get the whole body. Take fifty pictures and pick the best.


Hmm, ok what about this one? This is the size it looks like they crop it to on the website. That's the only tongue one I got today. I've got until June 1 so there's time for another photo shoot. The challenge is doing it while he's still clean.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I love the original tongue shot--I think it's a unique composition, and the lighting is gorgeous. Steve should absolutely win cutest dog!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Hmm, ok what about this one? This is the size it looks like they crop it to on the website. That's the only tongue one I got today. I've got until June 1 so there's time for another photo shoot. The challenge is doing it while he's still clean.


The cropping definitely makes it better. :chili:But remember that is only one opinion...only my opinion. In the end you choose the photo you think best expresses your adorable little boy.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh wait, there is this one. It's too blurry but I could probably get a similar shot but more in focus (and maybe a little less tongue :thumbsup. He looks nice and fluffy here.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

That one's GREAT


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

StevieB said:


> Oh wait, there is this one. It's too blurry but I could probably get a similar shot but more in focus (and maybe a little less tongue :thumbsup. He looks nice and fluffy here.


Ooooooh, love this action shot!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

StevieB said:


> Oh wait, there is this one. It's too blurry but I could probably get a similar shot but more in focus (and maybe a little less tongue :thumbsup. He looks nice and fluffy here.


YES! This one is great! Action and tongue! :aktion033:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my heart be still!!!! I love Steve!!!!! I also like to action tongue shot... Then, the original tongue shot. Squeeze him for me! :wub: he's a winner


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

StevieB said:


> Oh wait, there is this one. It's too blurry but I could probably get a similar shot but more in focus (and maybe a little less tongue :thumbsup. He looks nice and fluffy here.


I LOVE this one!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Oh wait, there is this one. It's too blurry but I could probably get a similar shot but more in focus (and maybe a little less tongue :thumbsup. He looks nice and fluffy here.


This is my favorite...so cute


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

StevieB said:


> Hmm, ok what about this one? This is the size it looks like they crop it to on the website. That's the only tongue one I got today. I've got until June 1 so there's time for another photo shoot. The challenge is doing it while he's still clean.


I LOVE this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I love the action tongue shot too! Stevie is soooo cute!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love the action shot, but also the head tilt, and I love your Avitar!!!! Oh heck I love them all!! Steve is certainly a cutie, and if I could..... I'd vote for him!!!!! There could not possibly be a cuter fluff in your neighborhood!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I like the last one best too!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> I love the original tongue shot--I think it's a unique composition, and the lighting is gorgeous. Steve should absolutely win cutest dog!


I second this!! The original tongue is gorgeous and he looks like he has a smile on and the lighting just adds so much to the picture!! 
Go Stevie!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes. The action shot is great! It doesn't look too blurry to me.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I love the tongue shots but I really liek the one where he is still instead of the action shot better. It just looks more like he is smiling in the non-action shot.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

StevieB said:


> Oh wait, there is this one. It's too blurry but I could probably get a similar shot but more in focus (and maybe a little less tongue :thumbsup. He looks nice and fluffy here.


Thissss!!! I also love the profile picture in post#4 of him posing and smiling. 
Steve is a CUTIE PIE :wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I love the action tongue shot. He looks so friendly, fun and happy. Really truly happy! I hope you are also able to submit a description or a few words where you can explain how you came to rescue your precious baby. He looks so full of JOY!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love all of the pictures, but I like the action shot best.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Hmm, ok what about this one? This is the size it looks like they crop it to on the website. That's the only tongue one I got today. I've got until June 1 so there's time for another photo shoot. The challenge is doing it while he's still clean.


I like this one best so far. He sure is a cutie.


----------

